# Hash with stems only?



## chredwar27 (Sep 1, 2008)

My buddy just harvested a crop of White Widow and Ice and then gave me a shit load of dried out stems with very little trimmings/leaves. I was wanting to make some hash, possibly bubblehash, but I'm not sure if it's worth my effort. Can you make hash with stems only? My buddy said you could but I was hoping some one here would know better. Any advice, ideas, etc??


----------



## NewGrowth (Sep 1, 2008)

I dunno how thick are the stems? How much do you have you will need a lot. I don't like to use stems they rip the bubble bags. . .


----------



## chredwar27 (Sep 1, 2008)

About half of the stems are smaller, but a lot of them are thicker than a pen. A few of the thick stems are from the main stalks. (Tried to upload some pics but they wouldn't take on here).I don't have the bubble hash bags yet, it was just an idea. Can you use some sort of home-made bags or straining device like panty hose? 

I'm not dead set on bubblehash, I just want to make some hash any way I possibly can. I have a 16 in. X 12 in. X 14 in. cardboard box mostly full of those stems.

Any comments or ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## NewGrowth (Sep 1, 2008)

I really don't think its even worth it bro, you could just start a bon fire with them and smoke up around it that would be more fun!


----------



## organicherbalsolutions (Sep 1, 2008)

if you grind it all up with a coffee grinder / food processor, you should be able to use it for any extraction methods or cooking... maybe find some trim from another buddy to mix with???

you may wanna make some tea. that is what I am saving my stems for.


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 1, 2008)

u can make te form of hash with stems but dosent get u high ...stems have the least amount of thc out of the whole entire plant throw them out


----------



## 0849 (Sep 3, 2008)

What about the butane method? aka."honey"


----------



## ElBarto (Sep 3, 2008)

0849 said:


> What about the butane method? aka."honey"


give it a try. let us know how you get on.


----------



## CaliHighRider (Sep 3, 2008)

I save all of my stems from buds and make keif/hash with them. Just throw them in a grinder, put grinder in freezer for about 20 minutes, then shake shake shake. I get about a 10% return. 10 grams of stems will yield about 1 gram of keif/hash.


----------



## gangjababy (Sep 3, 2008)

absolutely you can! you might not get as much as using trim but you will def get something. I used stems from a couple plants and did an iso wash and got some really good looking golden hash!


----------



## smartsoverambition (Sep 3, 2008)

make honey oil or kief out of the stems then make some cookies and brownies, so when u get the munchies u can satisfy them and get even higher (however if u do this alot u may never be sober again lol)


----------



## HiGHLiFE28 (Sep 5, 2008)

i have made tea from ground bud with lots of keef and its not that great, i have also made stem vodka by putting an oz of stems in svedka and letting it sit for 5 months in the dark. It got me really drunk and high after i filtered it lol. My friends thot it was the worst tasting thing ever but then they started chugging it haha. I would say if you were making bubble hash or using ice and water like aqua lab technologies then use all ur stems for that.


----------



## HiGHLiFE28 (Sep 5, 2008)

get a wicca box and shake the fuck out of it haha


----------



## BondedCasinos.com (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi all,

I'm pretty sure that there isn't any thc in the stems. (other than perhaps if there is some sort of leaf on it then its probably a waste of time and butane if you go that way)

quote dirty harry: "man's got to know his limitations"

... somtimes you just gotta let it go. I had to stop smoking for about a year because I was on probation and as such I made myself stay away from it. well we grow a little every year and I kinda just turned it over to my GF figuring she'd take care of it since it was her and her daughters who were smoking it all. Well you know how it is when you don't have to work for something you don't appreciate it ... take care of it. - so anyway now I've been smoking for about 6 months and we ran dry so I'm going thru some old stuff and come across about a QP of some stuff that I know was really good at one time but it hadn't been bagged ... we keep it in a separate place away from the house and the mice had got into it ... for the seeds.

if you've ever seen what pot looks like after mice go thru it for the seeds it really doesn't look that bad, they're pretty thorough without bothering the bud too much ... but they still shit in it and that's enough right there to turn me off.

so anyway I thought what the hell and tried to butane that stuff and it produced some but just thinking about what I was able to get from good pot that sat for a couple years without being bagged ... compared to what you're going to get out of a box of stems ... and I gotta tell you it doesn't seem like a wise economical choice. 

If you're cooking down stems then you're likely not able to afford a bag so I'd guess the price of that butane (which you're gonna need about 4 of those big cans of butane ... I"m guessing they are 4 oz, ... and they aren't cheap.

good luck, I'd love to hear it returns a great amount but that's not what my money'd be on.


----------



## CaliHighRider (Sep 10, 2008)

umm...ever look at a stem that came from the inside of a bud? It's coated with THC. I'm talking about bud stems, not branches that had no bud on them. Those are pretty much useless. 

I'm actually about to sift some in the next day or so. I'll try to take and post some pics.


----------



## xXLalauraSXx (Oct 4, 2010)

I know this is a super old thread...but just wanted to add my two cents...

This ABSOLUTELY works. Just need an ass-load of stems.

If you throw away your stems or chew them up, you're a retard. 

Anyone who says "its not worth the effort" or who tells you it can't be done simply hasnt tried it for themselves.


----------



## JeffreyK (Oct 4, 2010)

I'd use alcohol, much cheaper, gives good results. Just make sure it's the 91% they sell at Walgreens (3$ a quart)


----------



## weedgrow (Oct 10, 2010)

IF you grind it up, mix it well with 91% or 99% ISOPROPYL, let it sit, then strain the stems out, and let the green liquid sit on large glass surface.
The alcohol will evaporate and all your left with is hash. 
When I did it with my stems, I got powder hash but i think u can press it to sticky hash. 
Also i figured out its a 10gs stem = 1g of hash.


----------



## akgrown (Oct 11, 2010)

weedgrow said:


> IF you grind it up, mix it well with 91% or 99% ISOPROPYL, let it sit, then strain the stems out, and let the green liquid sit on large glass surface.
> The alcohol will evaporate and all your left with is hash.
> When I did it with my stems, I got powder hash but i think u can press it to sticky hash.
> Also i figured out its a 10gs stem = 1g of hash.


Well this is almost good advie except for the letting it sit part. Place all your trim/stem in a mason jar. Cover the product up with 99% ISO alcohol, cap the jar and shake vigoursly for NO LONGER than 15 sec as any more will cause the clorophyll and plant sugars to leech into the hash making it taste horrible and smoke harsh. Pour the mix into a pyrex dish and allow the green liquid to evap completley. Best bet is to put a fan on low right next to the dish and come back in the morning. Scrape up the greenish brown residue and enjoy. This hash is almost as good as BHO and costs way less to make plus, you dont have to worry about blowing the windows out your house. Remember ISO is extremley flamible and care should be taken not to do thin near an ignition source. ~soory for the bad spelling I am baked  hope this helped.


----------



## zvuv (Sep 18, 2011)

akgrown said:


> .... ~soory for the bad spelling I am baked  hope this helped.


 lol!


----------



## Cali chronic (Sep 18, 2011)

chredwar27 said:


> My buddy just harvested a crop of White Widow and Ice and then gave me a shit load of dried out stems with very little trimmings/leaves. I was wanting to make some hash, possibly bubblehash, but I'm not sure if it's worth my effort. Can you make hash with stems only? My buddy said you could but I was hoping some one here would know better. Any advice, ideas, etc??


See here is the thing with that.... THC is found in the Trichomes. Trichomes are found nestled in the Buds and some on the Bud shake or shade leaves. The fan leaves are usually very ,very light with tri's.
If you spend 12 bucks at radio crack you can get a small Microscope and look to see if in fact there ANY tri's on that trash your so called buddy kicked down to you. I doubt it and think you are going to waste time and resources. IMO


----------



## NewGrowth (Sep 21, 2011)

Delicious stem hash mmmmm


----------

